# Viper 5901 problems



## 530sounds

Hello everyone,

I recently purchased and had the new Viper 5901 installed in my 2009 Camry

problem i am having with this alarm.

When i try to remote the car from remote, it will start, but within few secs,

i get a warning saying my door is opened, but i checkd and doors are lockd and closed.

and car turns off within 3 secs,

i have no clue what problem it could be,

thanks


----------



## 530sounds

Hi, I would recomend creating your own new thread here.
This will make it easier for other people to realize there is a new person with a new problem and it will also make it easier for future people with the same problem as yours to look it up and see what was said.

as for your problem, does this jut occur when you use the remote to start the car or is there other times it says a door is open. Have you tried setting the alarm and then opening the doors? (testing ever door and doing it so the alarm goes off for each). This is just off the top of my head, more trying to see if possibly there was a wire that was missed or some how wired wrong. (more to see if possibly the alarm thinks there is always a door open)

Also, I would just take it back to where you had it intalled and tell them that there is a problem and that they fixed it (say it better than that though). I would also think this should b free if you just got the alarm installed by them
__________________
copy from other thread


----------



## 530sounds

what wrong can be wired wrong. i dont wanna take it back to the shop, since it takes me like an hour to get there, 

maybe i can just do it myself, 


i havent try opening each door to see if the alarm goes off,

so far only does it when i try to remote the car, 

thanks


----------



## lcurle

sounds like you have a wire wired up wrong. Need more information on the exact problem. Check your spelling and grammer to that will help.


----------



## lcurle

and if you try to fix it yourself, it will void any warranty from the shop.


----------



## 530sounds

any idea on which wires can be wired up wrong??


----------



## lcurle

troubleshoot first and see if everything is hooked up correctly. When the alarm is on, try opening the door, should chirp, try again should go off, hit the glass with our hand and see if the break sensor goes off. Open a door and try to lock the doors, pop the hood. Run every combination you can think of, then let us know the results.

A normal remote start takes a few seconds to kick on and start, that is the relay. It seems to me one of the door sensors was wired up backwards and when it is closed, it thinks it is open, and vica versa.


----------



## 530sounds

i talk to my installer about this problem,

he said it might be something in programmming. 

ill start testing everything today..

thanks lee curle!!


----------



## lcurle

no problem


----------



## jaggerwild

Have you recently changed the battery in the car? if so the tach learn may need to be redone, if you call the place they should be able to give you instructions on how to do it yourself and save you a trip to them.


----------



## lcurle

up down up down a b b a a b b a start select....ohh wait thats for free lives on the SNES.


----------



## 530sounds

lol!!!

i did all the testing everything works 

but still having the same problem, no i havent changed the battery in my car.

brought the car new like a month ago..

i called the shop back, they said bring it back, but i dont wanna drive like an hour to get it fixed, 

i know i can do it myself, i just gotta know what wires i need to be looking at


----------



## lcurle

see if this helps:

#513592: 2008 TOYOTA CAMRY 4DR SEDAN WITH 2.4L ENGINE AND JBL® 8-SPEAKER AUDIO SYSTEM 
Audio/Mobile Video 
WIRE COLOR POLARITY LOCATION 
Battery BLUE & BLUE YELLOW (+) RADIO HARNESS 
Accesory GRAY (+) RADIO HARNESS 
Ground BROWN (-) RADIO HARNESS 
Illumination GREEN (+) RADIO HARNESS 
Power Antenna ORANGE (+) RADIO HARNESS 
Amp Turn On 
THE AMPLIFIER TURNS ON WITH THE ACCESSORY POWER IN THE VEHICLE 
LF Speaker (+) BLACK 
THESE WIRES PROVIDE THE AUDIO INPUT TO THE AMPLIFIER 
LF Speaker (-) WHITE 
RF Speaker (+) RED 
RF Speaker (-) GREEN 
Amp Location UNDER THE FRONT RIGHT SEAT 
Steering Cntrls YES 
Speed Cntrl YES 
Radio Security YES 
Security 
WIRE COLOR POLARITY LOCATION 
Battery BLACK (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
Ignition 1 YELLOW (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
Starter 1 BLUE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
All Door Trigger BROWN (-) AT VEHICLE FUSEBOX 
Domelight Super BROWN (-) AT VEHICLE FUSEBOX 
LF Latch BLUE (-) AT BECU MODULE IN VEHICLE FUSEBOX 
RF Latch YELLOW (-) AT BECU MODULE IN VEHICLE FUSEBOX 
LR Latch LIGHT GREEN (-)  AT VEHICLE FUSE BOX 
RR Latch GRAY (-) AT BECU MODULE IN VEHICLE FUSEBOX 
Trunk Trigger WHITE (-) AT BECU MODULE IN VEHICLE FUSEBOX 
Hood Trigger RED (-) AT VEHICLE HOOD PIN SWITCH 
Alarm Disarm BLUE (-) INGITION SWITCH HARNESS 
Parking Lights BLACK (-) AT BECU MODULE IN VEHICLE FUSEBOX 
Convenience 
WIRE COLOR POLARITY LOCATION 
Headlights-Lo PINK (-) AT BECU MODULE IN VEHICLE FUSEBOX 
All Hazrd Lights WHITE (-) AT VEHICLE HAZARD SWITCH 
Wipers-Lo PINK (+) AT WIPER CONTROL SWITCH 
Wipers-Hi GREEN (+) AT WIPER CONTROL SWITCH 
Parking Brake YELLOW (-) AT PARKING BRAKE SWITCH 
MAY ALSO BE BLUE ON SOME MODELS 
Trnk Release BLACK (REV) AT BECU MODULE IN VEHICLE FUSEBOX 
Remote Start 
WIRE COLOR POLARITY LOCATION 
Battery BLACK (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
Ignition 1 YELLOW (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
Ignition 2 PINK (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
Accessory 1 WHITE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
Starter 1 BLUE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
Starter 2 GRAY (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
Anti-Theft Type UNIVERSAL IMMOBILIZER 
Anti-Theft Descript THE KEY SENDS AN RF SIGNAL TO THE BCM MODULE THROUGH AN ANTENNA LOCATED AROUND THE IGNITION CYLINDER 
Key Sense BLUE (-) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
THIS WIRE WILL DISARM THE FACTORY SECURITY WITHOUT UNLOCKING THE DOORS 
Tachometer BLACK (AC) AT DATALINK CONNECTOR UNDER DRIVER DASH 
Speed Sense VIOLET (AC) RADIO HARNESS 
ALSO AT AMPLIFER UNDER PASSENGER SEAT 
Parking Lights BLACK (-) AT BECU MODULE IN VEHICLE FUSEBOX 
Brake Lights WHITE (+) AT SWITCH ABOVE BRAKE PEDAL 
Reverse Lights RED (+) IN HARNESS IN DRIVER KICKPANEL 
Horn WHITE (-) AT VEHICLE FUSE BOX 
Modules 
WIRE LOCATION 
Please select another category 
Doorlocks/Windows 
WIRE COLOR POLARITY LOCATION 
Power Unlock GRAY (-) IN HARNESS IN DRIVERS KICKPANEL 
USE A DOUBLE PULSE TO UNLOCK ALL DOORS 
PowerLock BROWN (-) IN HARNESS IN DRIVERS KICKPANEL 
LF Window Up GREEN (REV) AT DRIVER WINDOW SWITCH 
LF Window Dn BROWN (REV) AT DRIVER WINDOW SWITCH 
RF Window Up WHITE (REV) IN HARNESS IN DRIVER KICKPANEL 
RF Window Dn RED (REV) IN HARNESS IN DRIVER KICKPANEL 
LR Window Up BLUE (REV) IN HARNESS IN DRIVER KICKPANEL 
LR Window Dn BLACK (REV) IN HARNESS IN DRIVER KICKPANEL 
RR Window Up YELLOW (REV) IN HARNESS IN DRIVER KICKPANEL 
RR Window Dn LIGHT GREEN (REV) IN HARNESS IN DRIVER KICKPANEL 
Sunroof Open BROWN (-) AT SUNROOF CONTROL SWITCH 
Sunroof Close BLUE (-) AT SUNROOF CONTROL SWITCH


----------



## 530sounds

which wire i need to check to make sure its connect to right one on my car.

as of right now i am looking at all the wires,

on driver side, there is one wire its red with yellow, its not connect anywhere,

wondering if it suppose to go anywhere.

anyone have the wiring diagram for the viper alarm thanks


----------



## 530sounds

THERE'S A VIOLET COLOR WIRE THAT COMES FROM VIPER ALARM HARNESS.

from wiring diagram it is suppose to be connect to + door trigger but it wasn't connect.

i connect to brown wire in fuse box, still don't work, 

i also try the gray wire, nothing works,

so i don't no what i need to changing,

i try switching brown and gray wires around, i still kept having the same problems


----------



## lcurle

connect it right to the door trigger, find out the color code for your vehicle and match it up.


----------

